# Help with my Whaler console



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

I'am looking for someone who could duplicate these doors on this picture.
Any leads would greatly appreciated.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

RL....does Whaler make replacements? It may be actually cheaper going that route than having them 'custom' built. Awesome looking console by the way. gb


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

galvbay,Nope,there's no replacement from Boston Whaler...I wished that they did.It came from a 1973 Boston Whaler Lo-Profile.The console in the picture is from a friend of mine who also have the same boat.
That's why i post it here hoping to have "wood-Professional" chime in.
Anybody at all?









RL



galvbay said:


> RL....does Whaler make replacements? It may be actually cheaper going that route than having them 'custom' built. Awesome looking console by the way. gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Probably could get custom made shutters at most window/shutter stores. Had some made for the house a couple of years back..They can fabricate anything...BUT..the custom made one-time jobs are muy expensivo....


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

They're pretty simple to make if you have the right jig, a router, straight bit & collar for the mortises and a round over bit for the slats. Norm showed how to do it on NYWS and sells the plans for the jig on his site. You can get it in a set with other shop jigs at http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0101

or with plans to build a small teak bar set at http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?9905


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Another possibility for the jig plan, American Woodworker Magazine, issue #59, June 1997. $6.99

http://www.foxchapelpublishing.com/p-1236-american-woodworker-issue-59-june-1997.aspx


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Brew,thanks for the tip! that small teak bar sure looks similar.
I just saw a post by our member here(State Vet)I'll willing to bet he could put this in motion...

RL



Brew said:


> They're pretty simple to make if you have the right jig, a router, straight bit & collar for the mortises and a round over bit for the slats. Norm showed how to do it on NYWS and sells the plans for the jig on his site. You can get it in a set with other shop jigs at http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0101
> 
> or with plans to build a small teak bar set at http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?9905


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whaler..I think 'StateVet'/George is more into knife making (and deer killing.lol)..but we do have a couple of FIRST CLASS woodworkers on 2 cool.. You might try and contact 'Vjer'/Vic....or 'Cool Change'/Ric.. Both of them are true artists with wood.. 'GalvBay'/Jim COULD do it...but he prefers stuff that is 'round'..lol good luck


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

*Location*



RLwhaler said:


> I'am looking for someone who could duplicate these doors on this picture.
> Any leads would greatly appreciated.


Where are you located and what is your timing? Is it possible to remove them from his boat for copying or would we have to go to his and do measurements? If so, where is his boat located.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Hello tewltime,I'am in Cypress(Skinner and Huffmeister)Timing is not an issue.Scott's boat(friend) is New jersey coast.My boat is in storage,however,i can completely remove the console for you.

Thanks,
Richard



tewltime said:


> Where are you located and what is your timing? Is it possible to remove them from his boat for copying or would we have to go to his and do measurements? If so, where is his boat located.


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

*Small world*

I am just up the road from you. I'll send you my number and maybe we can get a look at it this weekend.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you.Let's stay in touch.

RL



tewltime said:


> I am just up the road from you. I'll send you my number and maybe we can get a look at it this weekend.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

RL,

I thought the whaler 'winged console" originally had flat teak plywood doors...no louvers. Either way, here are some links that may help.

http://www.buckwoodcraft.com/boat_doors.htm#Introducing

http://www.nauticallumber.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1&sort=20a&page=4

http://finaddictmarine.com/_wsn/page7.html

Also may want to check in at WhalerCentral and check the forums:
http://www.whalercentral.com/Boston_Whaler.php

My '77 Montauk doors were falling apart a few years ago. I found the teak wood and ss hardware to be perfect, so I took it apart cleaned and oiled it and reglued all the joints. Now they are like new.

Hope all this helps.

ntd


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Here are a couple of pics of the original flat doors on restored consoles:

http://www.whalercentral.com/articles.php?article_id=58

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v429/lgoltz/Outrage 19/


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

NTD,how in the world are ya?
Yes,my "winged tip" console came with flat doors,but, when I saw Scott's console..I just could NOT resist.
And Larry's(LHG) 19 Outrage found in the barn with only 125 hours on water time is just a museum piece.

Thanks for the link.
RL



notthatdeep said:


> Here are a couple of pics of the original flat doors on restored consoles:
> 
> http://www.whalercentral.com/articles.php?article_id=58
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v429/lgoltz/Outrage 19/


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

RL,

We are doing OK over here. Thanks.

Good luck on the fancy doors. I knew that you followed the whaler sites and wanted to help if I could. 

All the best,
ntd


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Try Orlando's Fiberglass, he has 4 Whalers in there now working on, and thats what he does the most. His name is Joe Orlando, ph 281-334-2902, he is in Kemah He is kinda abrasive but real honest.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

baytownboy said:


> Try Orlando's Fiberglass, he has 4 Whalers in there now working on, and thats what he does the most. His name is Joe Orlando, ph 281-334-2902, he is in Kemah He is kinda abrasive but real honest.


I'll second this recommendation. Joe Orlando did a LOT of work on my boat and it was First Class work.. One thing...don't stop and chat with him. Lord, that man can talk...LOL.. (one extra freebie you get down there...Joe's 'office staff' could be spectacular Hooter's Girls for sho' ):biggrin:


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you SIR.
We need to do lunch sometime and talk Whalers!:cheers:

Best,
Richard



notthatdeep said:


> RL,
> 
> We are doing OK over here. Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks you.. I know "screaming Joe" fairly well.:tongue:

RL



baytownboy said:


> Try Orlando's Fiberglass, he has 4 Whalers in there now working on, and thats what he does the most. His name is Joe Orlando, ph 281-334-2902, he is in Kemah He is kinda abrasive but real honest.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

LOL!



Tortuga said:


> I'll second this recommendation. Joe Orlando did a LOT of work on my boat and it was First Class work.. One thing...don't stop and chat with him. Lord, that man can talk...LOL.. (one extra freebie you get down there...Joe's 'office staff' could be spectacular Hooter's Girls for sho' ):biggrin:


----------

